# Harlequin Hoopla



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

*HARLEQUIN Patterned rabbits of any breed!


*


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's Holly, My little Japanese Harlequin Holland Lop (that was a mouth full )












Crystal


----------



## MicksMom (Apr 28, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote:*


> Oh my gosh, Holly is beautiful! I've never seen aHarlequin that shade before.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

Dill... :heart:

(He looks like amini-Rex, but he's actually just a little person in a harlequin rabbit suit).



sas


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 28, 2007)

Butterfly:
















Jessi


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank You Mick's Mom


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 28, 2007)

I swear he is a harlequin, he just has very few and very light markings!


----------



## Echo (Apr 28, 2007)

Shadow


----------



## f_j (Apr 30, 2007)

Rupert:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

This is officially my favorite photo phile thread!!!

I *LOVE* Harlies! :inlove:

I'm so jealous of all of you!!!


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (May 1, 2007)

Here is Patches. He is some kind of mix. He has a little harlequin in him though.


----------



## TinysMom (May 1, 2007)

I suppose I should add to this too - or Miss Bea will be very very mad at me.

Miss Bea's grandchildren (who are already grown up and gone far away)


























Miss Bea







Harlie (who passed away last year)




Sport (vienna marked harleqin)




A young harlie who has moved on to another home:








I better quit...

Peg


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 1, 2007)

I love love love love love LOVE Harlequins!!! They are in a tie for my favorite color with magpie!
RaE


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 3, 2007)

*Weetwoo_89 wrote:*


> I love love love love love LOVEHarlequins!!! They are in a tie for my favorite color with magpie!


Magpie's _are_ harlequins. There are 2 types of harlequins --Japanese and Magpies. The Japanese are what most people have on here,they are the orange/black, fawn/blue, there are also chocolate andlilac versions as well. The Magpies are like my buck, Spice, who iswhite with chocolate 'stripes' but they can also have blue, black, orlilacmarkings as well. I adore Magpies as well!They are just so uncommon in almost every breed around here.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 3, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Sport (vienna marked harlequin)


Oh my goodness - do you still have this one? I'm in love. :inlove:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 3, 2007)

So am I Snuggys Mom! I LOVE LOVE LOVE viennamarked rabbits....:heartsAnd being a harlequin it's evenbetter. Hey Peg, do you ship to Canada, LOL.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

*Yea she does and no way will she let her go.*

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sport (vienna marked harlequin)
> ...


----------



## Hoef Tha Boss (May 4, 2007)

Here is my Harlequin Dutch, Evie


----------



## TinysMom (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I do still have her. I offered her tosomeone on this board who had wanted a lionhead...but it didn't workout. Probably just as well as I think I would have cried to see her go.I wanted her to go to a pet home where she would be pampered....

I really need to get an updated photo of her...in this photo she lookssweet and innocent. All I can say is "ha ha". She has started jumpingthe gate lately to get into the house - mounting Tiny (I had to cageher for a bit as she was terrorizing him) - and just all around gettinginto mischief. When she has babies - they're frequently out of the nestBEFORE their eyes are open...trying to explore...I kid you not. Notjust one litter - EVERY litter she's had.

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Yea she does and no way will she let her go.*
> 
> *Snuggys Mom wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (May 5, 2007)

Mallory and Morgan :inlove:














_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BSAR (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh I just love Harlies!!! Their patterns are so unique and so pretty. I love that dutch. I really like the grey and white harlies!! I have had only three (i think) baby harlies from three litters of mixed breeds. :headflick::heartbeat::heartbeat::bunnyheart:adorable:


----------



## Ivory (Feb 7, 2008)

So anyone have any Magpie harlies? How about a Magpie harlie Dutch? That'd be GORGEOUS.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2008)

This is my friend Lani's rabbit, India. She is a harli coloured harli, hehe! She's the actual breed of rabbit.


















And one of her babies, aww!


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Feb 8, 2008)

Aaaaw. I love harlequins!:biggrin2:
I was this close to getting a rex that might carry the genes for it, but she died


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 8, 2008)

The lovely and oh so soft Miss Eva. 

As a wee baby:
















And all grown up with her boyfriend Jack:


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 8, 2008)

Aww, know I offically love Harlequins! :inlove:


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Feb 11, 2008)

aww i must say Harlequins are deffinatly by far my fave rabbit color :heartbeat:

heres my 2 Harlequin im let to believe their brothers 

Misty 






Binky






and the 2 baby rescues R.I.P

Rolo :innocent






Polo :innocent:cry4:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 12, 2008)

I missed this thread!!!

Here is Mallory... or as he is now known.. Harley..


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

Lottie






What is the 'official' harlequin colouring...?


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 9, 2008)

dutch harlie ?


----------



## cheryl (Jun 9, 2008)

I really love the Harlequin coloured bunnies...i think they have the most spectacular colours


----------



## BSAR (Jun 10, 2008)

Lottie is so cute!! I really like the black magpies! They are my fav!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 10, 2008)

Somebody told me (late rabbit) Jessica was a harlequin coloured? 
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t173/sprokett91/camera103-1.jpg
:inlove: RIP. Little girl :hug2:


----------



## delusional (Jun 14, 2008)

Cordie! =)


----------



## trailsend (Jun 14, 2008)

Well I have no pictures to add right now, but I just wanted to say looking at this thread was not a good idea for me!! Now I have this terrible longing feeling I can't get rid of... what gorgeous, gorgeous rabbits!


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is Twitchy, a mini rex/californian x mini lop mix (his mom is the mix and his dad isRoren, a blue fawn tri-color who passed away December *sniff*)


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay the lop eared harlequin bunners....they're officially KILLING me what cuteness. I like broken black and white...yes it's standard and common but Nemo is just my first bunny, my heart bunny, and I'll always love his little face (see icon above, 2nd from left of Zeus laying down with black lop ears).

BEAUTIFUL colorings on all of these babies, I love this thread!!!!

Tracy


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 16, 2008)

*Here's Newt, my mini lop!*


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 22, 2008)

Light... Camera.... Pumpkin!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 22, 2008)

I officially want a harlie one day! They are just so adorable with their different colors..... :hearts:


----------

